# Terminal Server Keyboard Driver update



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Message that Terminal Server Keyboard Driver is preventing computer to go into standby


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello artluvr,
try this:



> (from Microsoft)
> Cause: This behavior can occur if a program installs a kernel-mode driver that attaches itself to the standard keyboard driver (I8042prt.sys). Examples of programs that exhibit this behavior include:
> 
> * Pgpdisk 6.02 and 6.5 (installs Pgpmemlock.sys and Pgpdisk.sys drivers)
> ...


so if you have Adobe Type Manager or Pgpdisk, you have to uninstall them
you can download Revo uninstaller from my sig
install it and open it
see if you can find one of these 2 programs in the list (you can search for it on the upper left)


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks this worked very well.


----------

